# Natural face cleanser?



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi everyone-
Just wondering if anyone has a good recipe for a natural face cleanser. something that will clean pores. I have a clay mask from a fancy expensive mall store but I am not sold. I suspect there might be something simpler and maybe less toxic. Who knows what's in the mask- I can't read the ingredients...Let me know if you have any ideas.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

This isn't a cleanser. Beat an egg white and put on face till dry. This will clean and tighten pores. I've done it; and it does work.


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

Aztec healing clay - I use this once a week, and hubby does too. It is awesome - a very simple product that you mix with vinegar and apply as a masque.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0014P8L9W/

Also have you tried Thayer's witch hazel? Again, a simple product but it really cleanses your pores and makes your face feel super fresh:
http://www.amazon.com/Thayer-Witch-Toner-Rose-Alc-Fr-liquid/dp/B00016XJ4M


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks for the ideas folks. I have witch hazel so I am going to start there!


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

sugar and honey scrub


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I do the sugar/olive oil scrub. Use brown sugar, white sugar has irregular granules that will tear skin. The sugar will massage oil/honey into skin. Good stuff and cheap.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Sandra Spiess said:


> This isn't a cleanser. Beat an egg white and put on face till dry. This will clean and tighten pores. I've done it; and it does work.


If you add lemon juice, it will also help eliminate dark spots.

I also use a Red Clay soap that I make. The clay helps detoxify the skin and has a lot of great cleansing properties. (all-natural)

http://thelovevitamin.com/3477/14-natural-face-cleansing-alternatives/#.VAkIj8VdXSs

Here are some natural cleansing alternatives.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Baking soda. Take it to the shower with you, make a paste with water and wash your face with it. Let it sit while you finish your shower then rinse. Simple, natural, cheap and effective.  Believe it or not...I prefer a good wash rag and plain warm water. This alone has helped tremendously with my troubled skin.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Hi everyone-
> Just wondering if anyone has a good recipe for a natural face cleanser. something that will clean pores. I have a clay mask from a fancy expensive mall store but I am not sold. I suspect there might be something simpler and maybe less toxic. Who knows what's in the mask- I can't read the ingredients...Let me know if you have any ideas.


This may sound crazy but there are several ladies in our social circle that use nothing but home made lye soap... Yep, lard and lye... and their skin is great! Some of these gals have been using it for as long as 30 and 40 years now... its really hard to argue with success.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Coconut oil. I fill a small container with it straight from the 5 gallon bucket and wash my make up off as well as the dirt. Mascara and all comes right off. 

I started this last summer and even with the awful winter we had last year my face was not as horribly dry as it usually is. It also makes an incredible deodorant with a little baking soars and arrowroot powder.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have been using hemp oil as a my "facial lotion" - the only oil that won't clog pores- 
it has to be refrigerator- but I don't mind- I have excema on my face - it has cleared it up- I have never looked younger my DH told me! that is worth it's weight in gold- 
and my pores look smaller- 
I use a carrot soap to wash my face with - 
no masks or anything- 
I am a true believer in the Hemp oil!


----------



## mjg1006 (Sep 19, 2013)

I have used expensive cleansers and moisturizers for years, recently started using coconut oil. It has helped my dry skin. I will add some lemon juice for my dark spots. This works the best for me, plus I save a ton of money!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

so many good ideas!

I already pull with coconut oil so it's not a huge jump to try it on my face. 

I love using the witch hazel.

hemp oil intrigues me....


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I do a honey and sugar mask - let it sit as long as possible then gently scrub it off. It does an awesome job of cleaning pores.


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Look at the oil cleansing method. So simple and it WORKS! And you might want to Google Crunchy Betty. She has products, but she also has tutorials and blog posts.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

To remove make up, I use coconut oil and tissue paper. Follow that up with plain old soap and water.

For a scrub (I've done this for 40 years). I use ground up oatmeal (dry) that I've put either in the blender or food processor. I put a small scoop in my hand and mix it with water and a few drops of lemon. I wet my face and neck and put the mask on and let it dry. Then I scrub it off.

This mask can be used on most any part of the body.


----------

